# Grooming a Sheltie's rear end



## newtonfb19 (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anybody have any tips on how to brush my shelties rear end? She is currently shedding, so there is alot of fur that is accumulating back there. I have no problem brushing the rest of her, in fact she loves it. But once i get to brushing her rear, she'll bark and nip at my hand. Any suggestions on how to get her to let me brush back there?

Thanks!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I tie my leash to something stationary, like a doorknob, for brushing out butt-fur and long tail hair. You can also get someone to hold the dog's front end in a big hug/headlock while you work on the back end. Or, you can buy a muzzle to use for grooming tricky areas.

An undercoat rake works great for getting out shedding hair.


----------

